# Advice on restoring this trim.



## rockhopper (Apr 9, 2007)

Need some advice about this trim between my doors, I've only had the car a couple of weeks and I'm trying to dress the trim as it appears discolored.
I wiped down thoroughly with apc and previously applied AF revive which made no difference and yesterday tried nanolex rejuvenator, this worked great on all the other trim and bumpers but still not covering door trim, any ideas?
Photos show both sides of the car.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Looks the same as on my GTA. I, too, have tried almost everything. 

The best I have achieved is with the Koch Chemie PlastStar stuff but it is still not perfect.

On the GTA the trim appears to be a bit of tape attached to the door and I am considering using wrap to replace it.

Peter


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/...0-250/solution-finish-black-trim-restorer.png

This what you need. Expensive but well worth the price


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

as chongo said, solution finish is your friend here!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

clean it with adams tyre and rubber cleaner and scrub with a microibfre cloth then a bit of ipa to remove the cleaner then solution finish


----------



## rockhopper (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for the advice chaps, sounds pretty unanimous, out of interest how does the solution finish differ from products like the nanolex, is its chemical make up quite different?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

rockhopper said:


> Thanks for the advice chaps, sounds pretty unanimous, out of interest how does the solution finish differ from products like the nanolex, is its chemical make up quite different?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Solution finish is a trim restorer so think of it as a dye rather than a dressing :thumb:


----------



## rockhopper (Apr 9, 2007)

Pittsy said:


> Solution finish is a trim restorer so think of it as a dye rather than a dressing :thumb:


Cheers, I'll get some ordered 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patch10 (Sep 23, 2017)

rockhopper said:


> Cheers, I'll get some ordered
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks for asking as i also need some for my civic door pillars :buffer:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

If you do get sf, then don’t forget to get something to seal it like car pro DLUX or platinum trim.

And wear gloves!!


----------



## patch10 (Sep 23, 2017)

sounds like a great product, will have to add this to the shopping list


----------



## gar1380 (Sep 12, 2010)

DLGWRX02 said:


> If you do get sf, then don't forget to get something to seal it like car pro DLUX or platinum trim.
> 
> And wear gloves!!


can you use the above over sf, as when I was reading the application on platinum trim it says only to use on clean and free from dressings prior to application


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

chongo said:


> http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/...0-250/solution-finish-black-trim-restorer.png
> 
> This what you need. Expensive but well worth the price


I believe Gonzo used this to great effect just the other week in one of his write ups.


----------

